# bad day!



## whitetailfreak (Mar 25, 2008)

well my day has officialy been ruined.. i have had permisssion for a pretty big piece of land that i was very excited to hunt, well today i found out that i could no longer hunt there anymore, not that i ever got the chancec because amazingly as soon as i got permission the ladies grandkids started bowhunting! great.. i dont know if this is a freak thing that happened or they just dont want me there but either way im pretty mad about it, and there is about 150 acres that i could hunt but the 2 grandkids need it all i guess, any suggestions on getting some new land or have any leases you would be willing take on a sub lease?


----------

